
The Approaching Debt Wave - hhs
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/approaching-debt-crisis-vulnerable-britain-and-india-by-kaushik-basu-2020-01
======
downvoteme1
>There is reason for alarm once interest rates begin to rise. I think the game
plan after the big recession of 2008 is to keep interest rates low for as long
as possible. As long as inflationary pressures are low, the governments of all
countries want to keep interest rates low. This helps push stock markets
higher and shows a much rosier picture than it really is.

